# Grenadier fish?



## spork (Aug 30, 2011)

An unfamiliar fish appeared at my local big chain market.  Called "grenadier."  It looked somewhat like whole fillets of immature and emaciated cod.  I asked the meat/seafood guy what it was.  All he knew is that, it's a mild, white, firmly flaky fish, with the purported taste of ling cod.  I asked if it was US origin - yes.  I remarked that it appears he receives it frozen - yes.  Might as well test 'em.  Canola, salt & pepper.

Odd fish.  Long, thin fillets, maybe ten inches from tail to collar.  Inexpensive.  I wasn't all that impressed with how it cooked up...

Does anyone have info or experience with grenadier?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2011)

Grenadier - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium


----------



## spork (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, Fiona!  Interesting, handsome fish.

I purchased just two fillets, and one of the odd things that struck me was that they were processed/filleted inconsistently, sort of haphazardly or by folks inexperienced with knives.  Definitely no reason now for me to try them again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 31, 2011)

You're welcome, Spork!  I had never heard of them, either.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 31, 2011)

Great link PF. Very useful.


----------

